# I love surprises



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I found out today that I have a gardener !!! 
He came to "do" the garden and found the gate locked - (I shut it on Friday and don't know if there is a key) - anyway he came for three days in a row before I got a message to say the gate is locked.
Back to the landlord to find the key !!
Then i get my garden done !! What ever that means 

It's full of surprises - so far all nice !!!:eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol Adrian nice one.

Just find out whether you pay him or your landlord.

It's another open weekend at BCA Maadi on Friday/Saturday . Are you going?

Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

*hunt the Maiden*



MaidenScotland said:


> Lol Adrian nice one.
> 
> Just find out whether you pay him or your landlord.
> 
> ...


Not if I have to play hunt the Maiden again :confused2: :flypig:
Actually thats not a bed idea . . . now you suggested it .......:spy:
which day YOU be there ????????:wacko:


----------

